# how much do you think it would cost to fix this???



## bloodredzx (Mar 10, 2011)

bought it like this.
http://www.NissanForums.com/members/bloodredzx-albums-damages-picture65-damage-002.jpg
http://www.NissanForums.com/members/bloodredzx-albums-damages-picture67-damage-004.jpg
http://www.NissanForums.com/members/bloodredzx-albums-damages-picture66-damage-007.jpg


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Hard to tell without seeing how much damage there is under the fender and bumper.

If you're paying someone to do it, probably $1k to start with.


----------



## bloodredzx (Mar 10, 2011)

*i*

i know my inner fender is ok but i think my reinforcement bar is ok but i dont know. my hood dosen't close all the way and driver fender touches my door and makes a load sound when you open it, one of my headlight don't close all the way so i keep it up all the time, till i get it fix


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh... That bad, huh? Sounds like fame damage. So tack on another grand.


----------



## 87z31 (Jun 30, 2009)

You can probably get both fenders and front bumper at a junk yard for about 300 plus add paint I would say about 6 to 800 if you do most of the work except for the paint.


----------



## bloodredzx (Mar 10, 2011)

the hard part is finding parts in my area, im willing to do any work i can. but im not too worried about the frame right now , its main car and im just want it to run and look good for now ,but im going to try to get it back to showroom ready someday..


----------



## 87z31 (Jun 30, 2009)

As long as your frame is not damaged and it's only the body, you shouldn't have to pay much if you get the parts from a junk yard and replace them yourself.


----------



## bloodredzx (Mar 10, 2011)

i had someone look at the frame and as far as they could tell it look fine.how do you i know if you need to replace the reinforcement bar?


----------



## 87z31 (Jun 30, 2009)

You may need to take off the bumperand check for any major bends or cracks. From the look of the pictures, it looks like the person hit the curb and damaged the bumper. Try taking off the front bumper and see if that fixes your driver side fender. That should also let your headlight go down unless it was bent as well in which case the brackets will have to be straighten out. No biggie just a 2X4 and a hammer lol. Bottom line is the front bumper will have to be replaced and might as well get the fender as well. It will be cheaper than metal work. Post some pics of the driver side fender


----------



## bloodredzx (Mar 10, 2011)

where the paint is chip is where the door rub agianst the fender.







[/IMG]


----------

